# PPro clips with 2040s



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm a fan of looped tubes for simplicity of attachment, so I gave them a try with Bill's PPro attachment clips.

My first try didn't go so well because I couldn't get all four ends of the tubes to be the same length. That's the disadvantage of having them fixed at both ends like this.

This is probably really obvious to everyone else already, but my solution was to:

1) Attach each of the two pieces of 2040 to the pouch with a cow hitch.

2) Lay all four free ends out and trim them with scissors so each of the four free pieces -- one coming from each side of the pouch -- is the same length.

3) Completely remove the PPro clips from the forks. Push the ends from each side through the PPro clip and fiddle with them till they are poking through the exact same amount. Make sure all four tips are showing thru the same.

4) Replace the clips on the slingshot forks and screw them back in.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice ! Love that slingshot !!!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

You could have just put them straight over the whole pro clip then tensioned it and tightened away cheers we all find a way


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

treefork said:


> Nice ! Love that slingshot !!!


I second that motion.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I laid them underneath the plates without threading them through the slots and I couldn't get it all tight enough to keep them from sliding out. They have stayed put just going through one slot though -- good call!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Easy breezy pro clips


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

nice man. love the jade. you a left-handed shooter?


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

I left eye dominant so I hold my slingshot in my right hand


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Byudzai said:


> I laid them underneath the plates without threading them through the slots and I couldn't get it all tight enough to keep them from sliding out. They have stayed put just going through one slot though -- good call!


 put it over the whole thing screw and all pull them adjust the plate the tighten the screw then theirs no way it can slip out when the screw is holding it back proper protection


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I like these clips and have been wanting to try them. Good thinking!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

treefork said:


> Nice ! Love that slingshot !!!


That is one fine looking slingshot indeed.


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

Your second pic shows the PPro clips having jagged edges. That will wear out the rubber fast! I simply tie them on my scout.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

kenyaslinger said:


> Your second pic shows the PPro clips having jagged edges. That will wear out the rubber fast! I simply tie them on my scout.


 I dnt think so I have tried them, their needs to be movement for them to wear the point of contact out and with the pro clips tightened down there is no movement


----------



## justin9900 (Mar 4, 2014)

like those bands are breaking in the second image


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice setup!!!!! Love the slingshot thanks for the idea


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

kenyaslinger said:


> Your second pic shows the PPro clips having jagged edges. That will wear out the rubber fast! I simply tie them on my scout.


Yeah, I was going to point out the same thing but suggest going over them with some 600 "wet & dry" [black grit on paper used with water or light oil]

to smooth out those edges. A crack in the rubber is even evident [really good camera!]

This should give you some longevity to the tubes...

Just a point...


----------

